
Alternative to X86, ARM Architectures? - Lind5
http://semiengineering.com/an-alternative-to-x86-arm-architectures/
======
AstroJetson
I've often wondered why stack based architectures haven't hit the mainstream.
Burroughs / Unisys had stack machines that outran competitors in everything
but math intensive programs. With popular languages following in the steps of
Algol I would think stack machines would be a good choice. We always talk
about passing things in the data stack and pointers out to other data
elements, both things a stack machine excels at.

